# Gunter Wand live (33CD, Sony, 2017)



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

hi, I would like to buy this box, unfortunately it came out in 2017 in a limited edition, and on amazon there is practically no more ... does anyone have any idea if I can still find it elsewhere at a reasonable price? I write from Italy (let's say I would not go beyond 150 euros) thank you very much


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Kolberg said:


> hi, I would like to buy this box, unfortunately it came out in 2017 in a limited edition, and on amazon there is practically no more ... does anyone have any idea if I can still find it elsewhere at a reasonable price? I write from Italy (let's say I would not go beyond 150 euros) thank you very much


I've tried several sites, alas €150.00 is no option.


----------



## DaddyGeorge (Mar 16, 2020)

Endisc.cz

It probably won't help much ...
I found it here for about 75 Euros, but I don't know if they deliver to Italy and it is also quite possible that the Cds are not in stock. I have already ordered from this store several times and a few times it happened that in the end they could not deliver the mentioned goods...


----------



## 56531 (May 3, 2020)

DaddyGeorge said:


> Endisc.cz
> 
> It probably won't help much ...
> I found it here for about 75 Euros, but I don't know if they deliver to Italy and it is also quite possible that the Cds are not in stock. I have already ordered from this store several times and a few times it happened that in the end they could not deliver the mentioned goods...


Ok grazie!!! 
I'll try to order anyway


----------

